

Ask HN: Strange: Why haven't TI graphing calculators dropped in price? - gaggle

According to Moore's law, graphing calculators should be super cheap right now, but TI sells standard graphing calculators for about $140 still. What's the deal?
======
jacquesm
The deal is that they are pretty much required and if you have a captive
market then you can make your price whatever the poor folks will be able to
pay for it.

Or would you like your child to be behind the rest of the class?

This sort of thing will happen whenever a piece of gear becomes 'mandated'.

~~~
malandrew
This is why simple GNU/Linux based computers with open-source software should
become the mandatory platform for schools.

There's no reason that TI graphing calculators should be mandatory in this day
and age

~~~
javanix
Well, part of the reason why TI _hardware_ is required and not just graphing
_software_ is that students often need something they can take home with them.

Laptops running GNU/Linux, despite having no software costs, will still be
significantly more expensive than even $140 calculators.

What is needed is an open source, cheap hardware calculator, and as far as I
know, nobody has anything like that on the market.

------
lukesandberg
One of the reasons TI calculators are so popular in schools is because TI
works a lot with textbook producers. I worked for a company developing math
books for a large publisher and we had a lot of contact with TI. they gave us
tons of calculators, gave us pre-releases of new calculators and various other
accessories. Thus we wrote our textbook targeting the TI calculators. This is
why many textbooks come with TI specific instructions and come with software
that only works with TI calculators.

This is probably the reason that many schools mandate these calculators,
they're written into the curriculum by default. so it only natural to require
them.

------
sahillavingia
The cost of making them is surely getting lower, in accordance with Moore's
Law.

I would assume the price remains the same because they have little competition
(almost a pseudo monopoly - it seems like they're the only one because their
brand is so powerful) and a lot of demand.

~~~
gaggle
I would think that if someone manufactured a similar product which costs $15,
the TI brand name wouldn't compensate for the price difference.

Perhaps it's a complex product and teachers won't switch products because
they've invested so much into learning how to use the TI? And teachers decide
what calculators are required for a given class? Maybe a competitor would have
to get to the teachers first and convince them to use a cheaper alternative.

Another possibility: perhaps TI has some vital patents?

~~~
Dobbs
I know many of my classes required that I own and use a TI throughout high
school. Other types of calculators where not allowed.

------
terrellm
When I was in school, many classes were standardized on particular models such
as the TI-83 and TI-85. On the first day of class, my teachers would always
say "I teach using this model and if you don't have it, you are on your own".
I didn't want to be on my own so I bought the recommended model.

In business, you can price based on "cost plus a markup" or you can price
based on what the market will bear. In the case of TI, they price based on
what the market will bear.

------
tgriesser
i remember thinking the same thing when i saw this:

<http://xkcd.com/768/>

 _maybe they cost so much now because there's only one engineer left who
remembers how to make displays that crappy_

------
templaedhel
Just an ineresting tidbit, wolfram|alpha originally tried to sell their iPhone
app for $50 dollars with the rational that they offered a product that in many
ways exceded the capibilities of a graphing calculator. Nobody bought it,
because it was overpriced for an iPhone app. I know that I feel just as
familiar using wolfram as I do using a TI.

~~~
m-photonic
Also, a large segment of the market for TI calculators is composed of high
school students who wouldn't be able to use an iPhone app on a test (teachers
often ban phones from tests since they could be used to get answers from a
friend).

------
flybrand
I have my chartered finanial analyst (CFA) designation and the ti-ba II+ is
the only calculator allowed for the 3 years of exams required to get the
designation. It is a very simple device and this lock-in is the only way I
would have paid $65 for each of the three I own.

~~~
joe_bleau
Really? I thought the HP-12C was still the gold standard in finance.

~~~
bapadna
It is, and the HP-12C is allowed for the CFA exams.

That said, it's a very short list of what calculators are allowed.

------
lotharbot
A brand new TI (or HP) calculator might have a 150 MHz processor and 20 MB of
user-accessible storage space, which is quite a bit better than the 6 MHz / 28
KB from my 18 year old TI-85. By Moore's law, we'd expect 9 doublings in that
time period, which is almost exactly what we get in terms of storage. It's
harder to judge the jump in CPU capabilities (not everything can be measured
by clock speed), but we're no more than a couple of doublings away from what
Moore's law would predict.

Graphing calculators are probably also overpriced, but that's not a matter of
Moore's law, it's a matter of market inefficiencies and lockin.

------
brudgers
HP calculators defy Moore's law far more dramatically, after nearly 30 years
the price has dropped slightly more than 50%.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HP-10C_series#HP-12C>

[http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/215348-215348-...](http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF05a/215348-215348-64232-20036-215349-33525.html)

------
loupgarou21
When I was in high school, a TI-83 was required. Not just a graphing
calculator, but specifically a TI-83 graphing calculator.

I'm guessing a lot of students are in the same position where the exact tool
is specified which means there isn't much room for competing graphing
calculators. No competition means no incentive to reduce pricing.

------
RobGR
The major components of the calculator are the screen, buttons, and batteries
-- I think those cost more then the silicon chips inside -- and those prices
have not dropped as fast.

Nonetheless, they are overpriced.

------
Asdfg
Why is a (graphing) calculator necessary to learn calculus?

~~~
fletchowns
It's not. In my calculus classes we weren't even allowed to use graphing
calculators.

